# H} Orcs and Goblins and 40K orks W} Vampire Counts (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have some bits up for trade, here is a list of what i have for trade:

*Orcs and Goblins:*

8 black orcs (need 2 more make it legal unit as i lost two pairs of legs)

4 Boar boyz (need 1 more to make it legal and they are the old metal ones)

27 spider goblins with an extra spider with no rider

11 wolf riders with 13 extra wolves and 11 extra goblins so you can make another 11 wolf riders

18 night goblins with bows

30 night goblins with swords, spears and shields including some standard bearers

Night Goblin shaman

2 Trolls

Some spare bits

*Orks:*

Deff dread with 4 DCCWs (slightly painted)

3 Killa-kans (one skorcha,one big shoota and a grotzooka)

3 Deff Koptas all with ML (undercoated)

5 AoBR Nobz

Big mek with KFF

Big mek with shokk attack gun

AoBR warboss (slightly painted)

Here is a list of what I would like:

Heinrich Kremmler

Krell Lord of undeath

up to 120 vampire counts skeleton warriors

5-10 Black knights

up to 3 Cairn wraiths

*Tread only please and UK only as well please*

Thanks for looking.

Gothic


----------

